

Web 2.0 Startups Beating The Odds in Down Economy - CGL
http://www.cio.com/article/460014
Here's nine Web 2.0 companies, some of whom started with Y Combinator funding, who are making their products work in the worst of times.
======
netcan
Would be a bit more useful if the article actually said something about what
it means by 'beating the odds' or how these companies have done so.

Are they making money? Do they have a super slow burn rate? Are they taking
advantage of the economy as it is? Have they found sources of funding that
haven't dried up? Have they...

~~~
callmeed
Exactly what I was thinking. I am skeptical that all 9 companies listed are
profitable–or are even on track to be. In my book, not being profitable
doesn't beat odds in any economy.

------
gwc
7 of the 9 are YC companies - pretty impressive.

Does YC have some particular connection to the Web 2.0 Summit or is this
simply a reflection of YC's leadership in the " _companies that have developed
nifty Web 2.0 sites (with only a little cash up front)_ "-funding business?

